# Heated Seats on Remote Start



## gveinot (Dec 21, 2016)

We thought there was an issue with the heated seats on our daughters 2017. The touch screen has the option for enabling heated seats on remote start but we found it was not working. Took it to the dealer today, they tell me that "the car's computer senses if someone is actually sitting in the seat and will not turn the seat heat on during remote start unless someone is actually sitting in the seat" This sort of contradicts the principle doesn't it ? Our 2015 Cherokee heats its seats during remote start. Now I'm confused. Am I missing something. Not certain if we would have gotten heated seats if we'd known this.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

That's not true. It does work but it also looks at temperature too. I also notice that my 2011 cruze heated seats warmed up quicker than the my 2016 2nd gen does on auto start.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm aware that the OP has a 2017 Cruze which would be a GEN2. I believe GEN1 does not run the heated seats with a remote start activated.

I've had the GEN1 seats completely apart to add aftermarket heated seats. There's no sensors in the seats for passenger occupancy other than the passenger side, and that's only looking at the air bag. 

This could be something that should occur. The heated seats should start with a remote start, but Chevy has been known not to do this. The ignition must sense that the start has occurred. Either the key turned after getting in, or possibly pushing the start button on a proximity lock system.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> I'm aware that the OP has a 2017 Cruze which would be a GEN2. I believe GEN1 does not run the heated seats with a remote start activated.


Gen 1 Cruzen DO have this feature as well. I have it on my 2012 LTZ. Warms up just fine when I use remote start. There is also an option in the settings (in either the touchscreen or standard radio) that allows you to turn this option on.


----------



## gveinot (Dec 21, 2016)

thanks, we have the touch screen setting set to heat the seats on remote start. It was -5 c here in Canada this morning and nothing. I'm confused. This car is brand new with 2700km. I'll keep you posted


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

My Cruze has the options to have the heat seats to turn on during remote start


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine has the option on my Gen 2, 2016. It is set to come on, but does not seem to work either on remote start


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Something if floating around in the back of my head about this - I think the car may only turn them on low. Or perhaps you have to have them on when you shut down the car. I'm pretty sure the lights do NOT come on until you turn the key. That tends to fool a lot of people.

So I dug up the 2017 manual:



> When it is cold outside, the heatedseats can be turned onautomatically during a remotevehicle start.
> 
> The heated seats willbe canceled when the ignition isturned on. ... The heated seat indicator lights onthe control do not turn on during aremote start.The temperature performance of anunoccupied seat may be reduced.This is normal.The heated seats will not turn onduring a remote start unless theheated seat feature is enabled inthe vehicle personalization menu.


So first off, it must be cold enough (no doubt, as reported by the air temp reading). And, you will not get any indicators that it's on even after starting the car. And it's not going to perform as well as when you're sitting in it.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I saw this post and was interested to see how it works so i found the same thing Chevyguy found. but that wasn't enough for me so i enabled the feature and tried it this morning it is 28°F and I let the car run for about 10 minutes with the remote start and using my laser thermometer i found the front seats were 40°F and the rear were 35°F so there is a slight difference and as the manual states there are no indicators and they do turn off when the button is pushed to start the vehicle therefore never displaying an indicator and other then temp increase that i'm not positive is really that noticeable by touch through clothes in my opinion really not that fantastic of a feature.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe they do just go on the low setting just enough to not be super cold. I think GM is playing it safe on this because of past lawsuits from people saying they were burned by the electric seats being to hot and got burned. Google it its out there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a few:

Seat heater burns prompt auto industry action

Paraplegic woman burned by heated car seat: suit

Texas State Student Suing GM For Third-Degree Burns Allegedly Caused By Heated Seats In 2008 Suburban

Paraplegic Woman Sues GM For Burns From Seat | GM Authority


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure the heated seats come on with remote start, but with no lights indicating they are on and being on low the setting is practically useless. Even with a human in the seat it takes a good 8-10 minutes to have a warm seat, long enough the engine is already warm. 

Also the colder it is outside the less efficient the seat heater seems, it takes more time to warm up. Makes sense though, warming a seat from 30F would be quicker than from -10F.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Sure the heated seats come on with remote start, but with no lights indicating they are on and being on low the setting is practically useless. Even with a human in the seat it takes a good 8-10 minutes to have a warm seat, long enough the engine is already warm.
> 
> Also the colder it is outside the less efficient the seat heater seems, it takes more time to warm up. Makes sense though, warming a seat from 30F would be quicker than from -10F.


On low? My buns are nice and toasty within 2 minutes on high. I find the low setting pretty useless - I usually keep it on at least 2. 

Never remote started it for long enough to notice if they start to get warm or not. This winter hasn't been too terribly cold yet.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

So when you remote start them, at least on my 2012 LTZ Cruze. The heated seats are activated as long as the setting is enabled at a very low rate. The same low rate that they would be on if you hit the seat heater button twice to just have the one light on in the nob. If you look closely when you push the start button you can see the heated seat buttons come on very quickly then off. They won't come on unless the temperature is I believe 28 degrees or lower.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

My 11 ltz has the setting in the infotainment center, no temp setting just an on or off, after starting the car with the remote starter, letting it warm up, when you insert key and turn to the run position, looking at the heated seat lights you see them go on, all three lights indicating "high") as the key passes over accessory position and delay then go off when the keys rest in the "run" position.

My car had to have the heaters in the drivers seat replaced at 19k miles and has worked perfect since, I mean, nice and warm after running for the 10 minute starter in 8 degrees wheather!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rthompson14 (Mar 23, 2017)

16 Gen2 Premier.....Mine seem to activate on low when remote started with the mychevrolet app. But I get no heated seats at all when using my fob to remote start :/


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

rthompson14 said:


> 16 Gen2 Premier.....Mine seem to activate on low when remote started with the mychevrolet app. But I get no heated seats at all when using my fob to remote start :/


I don't own a gen2 but is there a vehicle settings menu in the infotainment system that directs you to editing certain things such as that or if you want all doors to unlock with one press of key, or to flash the blinkers or not when remote locking/unlocking?

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Corvette Guy (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the remote start on My 2012 GMC Yukon and it turns on BOTH seats on high when using remote start.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Where do I go in the menus to change my remote start settings? I have a 17 and didn't know you could do this.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Vehicle comfort and convenience. If I remember right....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Ok. Is it a menu option in the entertainment center?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ethangsmith said:


> Ok. Is it a menu option in the entertainment center?


Blue menu at top under vehicle settings, then here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I must have the base system. My screen menus don't look quite like that. I'll have to tinker with it when I've got a little time. I'm sure it's in there somewhere.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah I believe the menu structure is the same on the 7" displays. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmmmm... I've never checked for the Remote Option. But, Arizona ccasion14:


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Found it! Is there also a way to set how the HVAC controls are on remote start too? I'd love for the fan to be blowing heat on the windshield so it defrosts quickly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah I believe the menu structure is the same on the 7" displays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's not.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I couldn't get my remote to work. It might have something to do with the car needed to go to sleep or something fully as i had to sit inside car to change the setting. I don't use it so it's off for me. 

Using the app. Seats came on. But no lights. Not very warm after 5 minutes but they were warm. After 10 minutes it felt like maybe setting #2. I don't use the seats as winter has been MIA around the western side of the country. 

Your fan will also come on. Whatever speed you have it set for. It blows air at the bottom and top. With a little flow through the vents. 

If your car is working like it should. And i say IF cuz we're dealing with computers and electronics that act funky from time to time. 

YES, seats and heater will come on with remote start. The seats require the setting in the radio to be ON.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

_When it is cold outside, the heated seats can be turned on automatically during a remote vehicle start. __*The heated seats will be canceled when the ignition is turned on*. ... The heated seat indicator lights on the control do not turn on during a remote start.The temperature performance of an unoccupied seat may be reduced.This is normal.The heated seats will not turn on during a remote start unless the heated seat feature is enabled in the vehicle personalization menu._
_
Blatantly stolen from @*ChevyGuy* 's post
_

I have just reread this thread and as no one has said anything about it, I am going to state the obvious...

Assuming the car is running via the remote start feature, the heated seat option is on, once you sit in the vehicle and actually key start it, don't forget to turn the heated seats back on.

My question is: Can you change the low setting to a higher one for when you do a remote start? (I have a green screen)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> _When it is cold outside, the heated seats can be turned on automatically during a remote vehicle start. __*The heated seats will be canceled when the ignition is turned on*. ... The heated seat indicator lights on the control do not turn on during a remote start.The temperature performance of an unoccupied seat may be reduced.This is normal.The heated seats will not turn on during a remote start unless the heated seat feature is enabled in the vehicle personalization menu._
> _
> Blatantly stolen from @*ChevyGuy* 's post
> _
> ...


Not that I know of 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The low setting is what you get till you sit in the seat. Then it warms up. THat's in remote start mode.


----------

